# What is the hardest topic to study for CCNA?



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

What is the hardest topic to study for CCNA?

Bridging/Switching
7-layer OSI Model
Routed Protocols (IP)
Routing Protocol (RIP, IGRP etc.)
WAN Protocols (Frame Relay, ISDN, PPP, etc.)
LAN Technologies
Basic Router Management and Configuration
Access Lists


----------



## WTF (Jul 4, 2011)

*Don't bother with the CCNA*

Considering anyone can pay and download the answers for these weak certifications they have become worthless. MCSE's, CCNA/CCNP, MCITP and the rest of these budget exams I would not waste your time. As someone in the industry that hires people for contract work I don't bother even recognizing these things anymore. Agencies also know better and more are taking far less notice of them.

I guess when people can cheat them so easy and there is no way to police such certifications what is the point.

Instead, download simulators, train from those and get free advice from online sources. Try your luck getting a job after that.


----------

